# 8x8 unboxing



## emolover (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## hic2482w (Jan 6, 2012)

tbh i would've expected it to be worse out of the box


----------



## irontwig (Jan 6, 2012)

Probably Chinese writing though, they both use Chinese characters, but Japanese also use these squiggly things: ひらがな.


----------



## choza244 (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice, I see you have the stackmat V3, do you know if there's a way to connect the stackmat v3 to a pc, I mean, is there any program that support it?


----------



## emolover (Jan 6, 2012)

hic2482w said:


> tbh i would've expected it to be worse out of the box



It gets even better when lubed.



choza244 said:


> Nice, I see you have the stackmat V3, do you know if there's a way to connect the stackmat v3 to a pc, I mean, is there any program that support it?


 
CTT supports it I just don't have a connection cable.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn, I want one now o_0


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 6, 2012)

Woah, that's pretty good, especially for an even cube.

Also, that's not at all how I expected your voice/dialect to be.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 6, 2012)

StachuK1992 said:


> Woah, that's pretty good, especially for an even cube.
> 
> Also, that's not at all how I expected your voice/dialect to be.


 
What is the mod's stance on KO's now? I haven't seen the video so I apologise in advance if it doesn't infringe on V-cubes patent.
What's the line between fine and not fine?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 6, 2012)

The rule isn't on the rules anymore, right?


----------



## emolover (Jan 6, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Damn, I want one now o_0


 
It is well worth it.



StachuK1992 said:


> Also, that's not at all how I expected your voice/dialect to be.


 
LOL nobody expects it to be like that.


----------



## Owen (Jan 6, 2012)

emolover said:


> LOL nobody expects it to be like that.


 
I did. Really.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm not happy. It's looks too good to not buy. I think my bank account is going to be $88 lighter tomorrow.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 6, 2012)

Owen said:


> I did. Really.



Citation needed.



cube-o-holic said:


> I'm not happy. It's looks too good to not buy. I think my bank account is going to be $88 lighter tomorrow.



I am throwing money at it.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 7, 2012)

emolover said:


> LOL nobody expects it to be like that.



lulz, I thought you would sound different too.
anyway, nice looking puzzle. I didn't think it would perform very well out of the box. The price is still iffy for me.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jan 7, 2012)

DOUBLE SHENSHOUUUU. It's so intense.... haha looks great! I probably won't be getting one soon. Gotta work on getting shenshou 4x4-6x6 first. I've been away from cubing for a while...


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 7, 2012)

This got me thinking, shengshou are probably our best quality brand they've made good cubes 2-8 with the exception of 3x3 (In my opinion.)


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jan 7, 2012)

cubersmith said:


> This got me thinking, shengshou are probably our best quality brand they've made good cubes 2-8 with the exception of 3x3 (In my opinion.)


I definitely agree for 2-6 and 8 but I don't think they have a 7 do they?

Also are you having any pops with the 8 or is it pretty stable?


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 7, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> I definitely agree for 2-6 and 8 but I don't think they have a 7 do they?
> 
> Also are you having any pops with the 8 or is it pretty stable?


 
I may be mistaken, but I thought I saw one on cube depot a while ago.


----------



## emolover (Jan 7, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> I definitely agree for 2-6 and 8 but I don't think they have a 7 do they?
> 
> Also are you having any pops with the 8 or is it pretty stable?


 
It is the same kind of piece that pops on all big cubes. The center second furthest away from the center cap.


----------



## Czery (Jan 7, 2012)

emolover said:


> It is the same kind of piece that pops on all big cubes. The center second furthest away from the center cap.



But the cube itself doesn't explode in the process of popping, or does it?


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 7, 2012)

No, I have one as well and it has yet to explode. The cube is pretty stable considering there's so many pieces.

It's odd that yours came with black stickers. Mine is white on white. I'll have to check to see if I have a black set in with the replacements


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 7, 2012)

oh you're a guy.

I might get one.


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 7, 2012)

This makes me want to get one so badly, but I don't know if it will be worth it or not.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jan 7, 2012)

i really want to buy one of those. Nice vid!


----------



## chris410 (Jan 7, 2012)

Why did I read this thread! Where did you order it from? I wassurprised at how well it turned out of the box, do you know if it came prelubed?


----------



## Zbox95 (Jan 7, 2012)

It's too expensive for me. Plus, I think I'm going to wait for the V-Cube 8x8x8.


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 8, 2012)

Zbox95 said:


> It's too expensive for me. Plus, I think I'm going to wait for the V-Cube 8x8x8.


 

Knowing v-cube it's not going to be released for another 10 years...


----------



## emolover (Jan 8, 2012)

chris410 said:


> Why did I read this thread! Where did you order it from? I wassurprised at how well it turned out of the box, do you know if it came prelubed?



I ordered it from cubedepot and I think it was lubed but not with good lube.



Zbox95 said:


> It's too expensive for me. Plus, I think I'm going to wait for the V-Cube 8x8x8.


 
If you think $88 is expensive then have fun waiting several years and paying well into the hundreds of dollars most likely.


----------



## asportking (Jan 8, 2012)

emolover said:


> If you think $88 is expensive then have fun waiting several years and paying well into the hundreds of dollars most likely.


I doubt it. The v-7 was only $45 dollars, even if they doubled that amount, it would still be almost cheaper than the Shengshou. Sort of like how the KO 9x9 is really expensive, Shengshou probably only prices it at that because there isn't any competition. They might even lower their price if the v-cube comes out with a decent 8x8.


----------



## emolover (Jan 8, 2012)

asportking said:


> I doubt it. The v-7 was only $45 dollars, even if they doubled that amount, it would still be almost cheaper than the Shengshou. Sort of like how the KO 9x9 is really expensive, Shengshou probably only prices it at that because there isn't any competition. They might even lower their price if the v-cube comes out with a decent 8x8.


 
Even so I would not wait for over a year for a V-cube.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 8, 2012)

What have you lubed yours with and did you disassemble it to lube it?


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jan 8, 2012)

By your impressions, I'm still not blowing 88 bucks on that thing.


----------



## emolover (Jan 8, 2012)

freshcuber said:


> What have you lubed yours with and did you disassemble it to lube it?


 
Shock oil of course!


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 9, 2012)

Even though I blew a third of the money the I had on it, I just ordered a black 8x8. I'm so excited!


----------



## emolover (Jan 9, 2012)

thackernerd said:


> Even though I blew a third of the money the I had on it, I just ordered a black 8x8. I'm so excited!


 
Have fun! What are your 7x7 times? It could take you a while to solve it if you dont do 7x7 much.


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 9, 2012)

emolover said:


> Have fun! What are your 7x7 times? It could take you a while to solve it if you dont do 7x7 much.


 
I probably do about a solve a day and I average about 8:30. How about you?


----------



## emolover (Jan 9, 2012)

thackernerd said:


> I probably do about a solve a day and I average about 8:30. How about you?


 
I average 5 with a 4:15 single and a 4:35 average of 5. I need to do some more soon because I feel as if I am rusty.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 9, 2012)

When can we expect a solve?


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 9, 2012)

emolover said:


> I average 5 with a 4:15 single and a 4:35 average of 5. I need to do some more soon because I feel as if I am rusty.


 

Do you think you could just film a quick solve right now and upload it to YouTube? How long does it usually take you to solve on average?


----------



## emolover (Jan 9, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> When can we expect a solve?



Hopefully tomorrow because I am going to upload it now.



thackernerd said:


> Do you think you could just film a quick solve right now and upload it to YouTube? How long does it usually take you to solve on average?


 
I told you about 5ish minutes on average. It is 10 PM in Indiana and I am already going to be uploading a more important video. I will try to upload one this weekend if you want.


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 9, 2012)

emolover said:


> Hopefully tomorrow because I am going to upload it now.
> 
> 
> 
> I told you about 5ish minutes on average. It is 10 PM in Indiana and I am already going to be uploading a more important video. I will try to upload one this weekend if you want.



I was talking about the 8x8, it would be great if you could do that.


----------



## Braydon (Jan 9, 2012)

i got 300 for a rc heli i sold (t-rex 450 for anyone wondering) and was planning on buying cubes with it. hint hint


----------



## emolover (Jan 9, 2012)

Braydon said:


> i got 300 for a rc heli i sold (t-rex 450 for anyone wondering) and was planning on buying cubes with it. hint hint


 
Are you asking to buy mine? Just order one from cubedepot for $88.


----------



## mdolszak (Jan 9, 2012)

emolover said:


> Are you asking to buy mine? Just order one from cubedepot for $88.


E3cubestore sells them, too.


----------



## choza244 (Jan 9, 2012)

hey Emo, do you have any video with a 7x7 solve? that's exactly the times I would like to get on my 7x7 xD.


----------



## emolover (Jan 9, 2012)

choza244 said:


> hey Emo, do you have any video with a 7x7 solve? that's exactly the times I would like to get on my 7x7 xD.


 
I think I have one from a year ago on my channel but it is slow and I think it is something like an 8 minute solve. But I do have a 2-7 relay that is not too old and I will fish it out for you so you can watch the 7x7 part. Don't worry it is almost at the beginning.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 9, 2012)

looks cool, never thought your was would sound like that 0.o


----------



## emolover (Jan 9, 2012)

choza244 said:


> hey Emo, do you have any video with a 7x7 solve? that's exactly the times I would like to get on my 7x7 xD.


 
Here it is. It is not even close to my best with a time of 13:45.






Edit: I need to make a better one soon.


----------



## choza244 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks, that was like a 7:30 solve, that's what I avg right now, I think I will have to get a black cube, because I have better recognition on black cubes.

If you ever have time, you can do a solve of 7x7, I would appreciate it, your solving style is so strange for me xD.


----------



## emolover (Jan 9, 2012)

Sure but I don't see how my turning style is strange.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 9, 2012)

emolover said:


> Sure but I don't see how my turning style is strange.


 
It's probably just the way he is. I think people have weird styles when they don't turn like me either.


----------



## choza244 (Jan 10, 2012)

emolover said:


> Sure but I don't see how my turning style is strange.



No no no, not your turning style but your solving style xD, I mean, is strange for me because we solve it a little different, for example I do the centers line by line, you do them first the 3x3 center and complete it with the outer lines, I solve first 2 opposite centers, you solve 3 adjacent centers and then the other 3, in the pairing you pair in the M layers and I pair in the E layers, and things like that... And I really like watching 7x7 solves.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm kind of sketchy about the WCA putting it in competition. I don't think it's happening.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 10, 2012)

It definitely won't be in competitions - at least, if it is, not for a long time. That doesn't mean it isn't a fun unofficial event, though.


----------



## emolover (Jan 10, 2012)

choza244 said:


> No no no, not your turning style but your solving style xD, I mean, is strange for me because we solve it a little different, for example I do the centers line by line, you do them first the 3x3 center and complete it with the outer lines, I solve first 2 opposite centers, you solve 3 adjacent centers and then the other 3, in the pairing you pair in the M layers and I pair in the E layers, and things like that... And I really like watching 7x7 solves.


 
Now I always do opposite centers but I still do blocks and M layer turns.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jan 10, 2012)

If it were, the WR single would probably be 5 minutes or so.


----------



## emolover (Jan 10, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> If it were, the WR single would probably be 5 minutes or so.


 
It would likely be higher then that(Probably 6). The puzzle turns well but it is a big puzzle. I say that an I have big hands.


----------



## MalusDB (Jan 10, 2012)

I genuinely think I would not be able to handle that thing with my tiny little girl hands. Requesting one handed solve, no table abuse please


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 10, 2012)

MalusDB said:


> I genuinely think I would not be able to handle that thing with my tiny little girl hands.* Requesting one handed solve, no table abuse please *


 
Just the thought of a OH solve, let alone a no table abuse solve which I believe is impossible, makes me shudder.


----------



## Braydon (Jan 10, 2012)

emolover said:


> Are you asking to buy mine? Just order one from cubedepot for $88.


 
no i had it ordered just after the post, you where clearly impressed with it and i didedn't think thet after whating for so long you would ever get rid of it.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 10, 2012)

Braydon said:


> no i had it ordered just after the post, you where clearly impressed with it and i didedn't think thet after whating for so long you would ever get rid of it.


 
The wait is the worst. I go mine from Lightake cause all the US shops were sold out. I paid for DHL shipping and due to the holidays it took over a week. Plus nobody was home to sign for it the first day so I had to wait another day. It was rough lol


----------



## qqwref (Jan 10, 2012)

MalusDB said:


> Requesting one handed solve, no table abuse please


I was actually planning to do this yesterday, but I ended up doing too many two-handed solves and my hands got tired. I'll do one later today 


EDIT: done!


qqwref said:


> Solved the 8x8x8 with one hand in 23:44.11. I'm probably the first person to do this.
> 
> I only used the table to fix misalignments, all turns were done in the air


----------

